# Feeding livebearers and shubinkins flake food in the paddle pool



## emeraldking (Apr 30, 2010)

The following livebearer species are in there: Ataeniobius toweri, Chapalichthys pardalis, Poecilia mexicana, Xiphophorus signum and black eyed blond koi guppies. And some shubinkins from last year (they were born in the paddle pool)...


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Love it


----------

